# Hoyt faktor 30



## bw-n-alvin (May 30, 2007)

Im probably going to get one in a week or two... any body got anything good/ bad to say about them before I drop a grand on it?? Im more interested in "our" opinions than the PROS!


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Any report will be their opinion of how they like it for them. YOU will need to shoot for yourself. 

My first lesson in this is when the Bowtech Tomcat first came out. It was all the rage for us long draw folks....i was totally enamored and ready every report of how awesome it was...started collecting all the goodies and finally saved for it...when down...measured for me...mounted all my goodies...shot a half dozen times and hated that thing...asked the dealer to take all my goodies off. 

Then i did what i should have done to begin with. I went and shot all the top offerings (about 20 different bows) and ended up with a hoyt trykon. many years ago.


----------



## bw-n-alvin (May 30, 2007)

I get it.. i shoot a trykon now.


----------



## Pig Whisperer (Jun 30, 2007)

I have a friend that recently moved here from Brazil. One of the first things he decided when getting here was to get involved in hunting. He bought a Faktor from the local bow shop and loves it. This is the first bow he's ever bought and he was shooting extremely tight groups at 20 yards. Granted, he's also got a Spot Hogg sight on it. He's had no complaints about it and shoots it weekly. He reminded me how much I needed to practice h: I've owned a Hoyt Alphamax since 09 and loved it and my dad has shot Hoyts since they first came out. Quality product and one of the best out there. Hope this helps.


----------



## Cowboygunsmith45 (Nov 26, 2006)

I went to santa fe archery and shot a bunch of bows.... ended up grabbing the faktor turbo


----------



## bw-n-alvin (May 30, 2007)

I did end up getting the 30.. The turbo would have came home with me but i couldnt bring myself to let go of the extra 500 for a difference that I could feel but couldnt justify.. Good chance I'll be kikkin the hell out of myself later on though!! How does she shoot??? Mine is unbelievably accurate, but a bit louder than i expected. I am working on the noise, I know a retired bow encyclopedia that jumps at the chance to fine tune a clumsy bow , if requested properly... ( good bottle of scotch ) hehe . A trip to specs is on the" soon as i get a chance" list


----------



## txdukklr (Jun 30, 2013)

I shot it, loved it . . . . great bow. I prefer the solo cams and my creed or heli-m right now but it's got a bit more speed without sacrificing draw cycle like a bowtech.


----------



## Justin Meyers (Jun 22, 2004)

This is my opinion as others may reflect different. Iv had all big 3 bows. Bowtech/Diamond, Mathews, and Hoyt. My opinion as follows:

Diamond Triumph 07 Model: Good bow, slow, but smooth and a awesome bow. Stupid accurate. I blew it up being stupid so I had to get a new bow.

Mathews Z7X: Smooth, quiet, but slow. Very inconsistent with this bow. Did not fit me well, and was stupid heavy for such a small ATA bow! Hated it after 2 misses and strings started getting fuzzy fast and stretched. So I bought a Carbon Element RKT.

Hoyt Carbon Element RKT: Fast for a non speed bow. Hard(er) draw cycle than the previous. 70#s felt like 80. Sold it because I was not proficient with it bc of the draw cycle. Great bow, tough as nails. Also had string twist from day 3! Sold it, and bought my new and more than likely my FOREVER BOW.

Bowtech RPM 360: Heavier, but very very stable. !!!!!FAST!!!!! Very very very nice draw cycle...Close to the Mathews...seriously! Extremely accurate, and just a smidgin of vibration but I can live with that given its in my opinion the perfect bow. 

Moral of the story, LET THE BOW PICK YOU!!!! I SPENT ALOT OF MONEY FIGURING THAT OUT!!!!!!:dance:


----------



## hammer63 (May 23, 2013)

Cowboygunsmith45 said:


> I went to santa fe archery and shot a bunch of bows.... ended up grabbing the faktor turbo


I did the exact same thing.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

Z Man said:


> This is my opinion as others may reflect different. Iv had all big 3 bows. Bowtech/Diamond, Mathews, and Hoyt. My opinion as follows:
> 
> Diamond Triumph 07 Model: Good bow, slow, but smooth and a awesome bow. Stupid accurate. I blew it up being stupid so I had to get a new bow.
> 
> ...


The is exactly what I plan on doing. In the next few weeks I'm gonna hit up some bow shops and let the bow pick me.


----------

